# BoatRight Texas Scooter Comps



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

Need help getting comps on BoatRight Texas Scooters that have sold recently. I have a 2005 2272 that has been totaled by my insurance company and they are not giving me a fair market value on my loss. Anyone that can provide a Year/Model with Pictures, Prices and Purchase Dates would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry i can't help...Just curious...how did your scooter get totaled?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

andrax said:


> Sorry i can't help...Just curious...how did your scooter get totaled?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Please give the details, had to be something wicked bad to total one of those tanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

I would just call Glen and ask him. He also sells pre-owned, so he should know. Good luck. I bought mine in 2009 new, so I don't think that would help you.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

Call Glenn at boatright. I am sure he can help you out. The problem with value on these is they are low production boats. You won't have any comparables. Specially a 22 footer! That was a huge scooter.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey FishinAG, 

A company I do work for just bought a pair of 20' and one 22' Boatright, I'd be real interested in how you got it totaled. Feel free to pm with the info, they look like bulletproof boats! Would like to know what to look for, or what to avoid in the future.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I'd guess that it has to be a road accident or a fire.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Was this the one that was flipped over at Sabine?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

They problem with value is the hull is built in La. and boatwright does the custom work. A agreed value insurance policy is the only way to go on a custom boat.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Questions and questions.


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

This is the boat that flipped in a freak accident in Sabine. Definitely agree that anything short of an agreed upon policy on a customized boat is the wrong policy. I am going to put the boat back together. I'll be sure to take & post pictures as the project moves along. I must say that these boats are the baddest aluminum boats on the water and they are the only kind I'll ever own.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

I am on the east side if you need any welding done here are afew pics of my work.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

How do you total a BoatRight Scooter by flipping it over? Those boats are tanks.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

fowlwaters said:


> I am on the east side if you need any welding done here are afew pics of my work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Nice work!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

speckledred said:


> How do you total a BoatRight Scooter by flipping it over? Those boats are tanks.


I'm wondering how do you flip a BoatRight Scooter?!


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

Just listed the boat on classifieds with pics.


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=453774


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

you ever gonna tell the story?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

From the pics looks like maybe a large boat threw a wake from the channel onto a shallow area where the boat was anchored or staked out and it flipped? Im sure its a sore subject, i can only imagine. I could be totally wrong because for that boat to be upside down it would have to be deep or the aluminum work would keep it on its side. Hope no one was hurt.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

Everybody was okay. We were getting ready to gig in the ICW and as we were easing up to the shoreline we eased up onto an abandoned sunken barge that was just below the surface. My buddy and i got out and stood on the broken down barge to try and push it off, but the boat was stuck on it in several place and we could only get the hull to pivot 90 degrees in each direction. The water was 25' deep. The way the boat was sitting we were taking on water. We decided to use the motor to help us back off. That's when it happened... All of the water in the hull shifted and I went from driving the boat right-side-up to driving the boat up-side-down. Based on what the bottom looks like. If we would have had someone try and pull us off it I think we would have torn a couple of holes in the bottom and likely sunk. Thanks to the hard work if a tug boat driver and crew we were able to get her back right-side-up within a few hours of going over.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fishn'ag, Sorry you lost your boat man. That was a nice ride. Glad nobody was injured out there. 
Can you tell us where this sunken barge is? I dont want to hit it. Must be fairly shallow for that boat to hit it.


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

Across from Texaco Island in Port Arthur


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry man, that was a beauty. Never knew there was a barge there either, good to know. Probably needs to be marked so no one else has any suprises. I will ask my bro in law if he knows about it. Glad yall made it out ok.

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

I decided to put my boat back together. I put a Suzuki 140 motor on it and she is running great. Took it on a maiden voyage this week and she ran better than ever. I still have another one on order. My new boat will be a 2478 flush deck boatright with a 250 SHO & TRP lower. It can't get here soon enough. I am probably going to turn the fan motor mount in the back of the boat into a poling platform. I'll post pics later showing the restoration.


----------

